# how many gram of gold in this cpu



## elesnawy (Mar 24, 2010)

how many gram of gold ? anyone can tell me ,how can i recover gold from it with easy and safty method


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 24, 2010)

Don't waste your time with one of those chips.
My buyer pays 22 cents for those.
Jim


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 24, 2010)

I threw one to AP today. In one hour all pins fell off chip they appeared rusty. No visible gold whatsoever. You need few dozen of them to get gram.


----------



## elesnawy (Mar 24, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> Don't waste your time with one of those chips.
> My buyer pays 22 cents for those.
> Jim


This means that there is no out of gold. :shock:


----------



## elesnawy (Mar 24, 2010)

patnor1011 said:


> I threw one to AP today. In one hour all pins fell off chip they appeared rusty. No visible gold whatsoever. You need few dozen of them to get gram.


You mean to put them in aqua regia.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 24, 2010)

elesnawy said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > I threw one to AP today. In one hour all pins fell off chip they appeared rusty. No visible gold whatsoever. You need few dozen of them to get gram.
> ...



Put them in straight HCL in a coffee pot on a hot plate, or you can skip the hot plate. Don't do just one tho it is not worth the effort unless you just want something to do. There is iron under what little gold there is.

This is a picture of 100 of them, not a pretty sight.


----------



## elesnawy (Mar 24, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> elesnawy said:
> 
> 
> > patnor1011 said:
> ...


thanks for reply.,HCL only without nitric and what can i do after that is there any video show me that method step by step thanks


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 25, 2010)

You can easily find everything here on this forum. You need to put some effort in what you are doing. There are no quick answers becouse if you want to do something you need to understand what you are doing. You cannt get there fast. If you want to get somewhere fast and start running you increasing chance that you trip, fall or finish under somebodys car... Start learning, read through forum - I know it is time consuming but then you will get much better results in your refining. When I joined this forum I have spend 18 months reading, learning and after that I start with few small batches and experiments. I am still not confident enough and need to improve my washing and filtering techniques.
There are step by step manuals here you are free to go looking for them but if you will miss one step or substitute one ingredience or some other thing/mistake will happen where would you go if you dont know what went wrong? When I said AP I did not mean Aqua regia. It was HCl with H2O2. I am happy everytime when I see new member as hey can contribute here too and we can get more informations. I still recomend to spend some time and to put some effort into this. When you will hold your first button then you will be twice more happy not only becouse you have that but becouse you know how you did it and you will know that you can do it again..... 
Pat.


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 25, 2010)

It's the Marlboro 100's that are not the pretty sight. 8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 25, 2010)

glorycloud said:


> It's the Marlboro 100's that are not the pretty sight. 8)



I will agree with you 100%'Glory, I whish I would never had started but such is life. The years of construction have done more harm to my lungs than the cigarettes.


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 25, 2010)

My great grandfather was a Marlboro man. He lived to be 82. May you do the same.

Thanks for the picture list of CPU's by the way. Someone put some effort into that. Thanks!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 25, 2010)

I have posted that list a few times here but no one has ever stepped up and taken credit for compiling the info on it. The concensus is that the yield data is possibly wrong. Since no one has taken credit for it I might try to add to the list as time goes. So any data on other CPU's that could be added will help.


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 25, 2010)

I just liked the pictures and weights. 8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 25, 2010)

glorycloud said:


> I just liked the pictures and weights. 8)



Be careful with the weights on this use your own data.


----------



## margsu (May 9, 2010)

In Steves homepage was Intel document for pga370 and fc-pga370 processors. There was some measures about pins and gold content. I made some math and resul was about 0,025g per processor. In my area these processors cost 15,6 $ per Kg. So there is gold but quite few. At the moment I process 60 pieces of these processors.


----------



## Anonymous (May 9, 2010)

Hey all im new to the site, i joined because i came across like 5 ponds of those little goldfingers from a computer just the little goldplated things, sorry for the non exact wording lol, but is it worth refing this gold and how much can this gold plating turn into if i do this? a couple grams? more? less? lol thank you guys i been readying through the forum and you guys know your stuff!


----------



## rfd298 (May 9, 2010)

red1988 said:


> Hey all im new to the site, i joined because i came across like 5 ponds of those little goldfingers from a computer just the little goldplated things, sorry for the non exact wording lol, but is it worth refing this gold and how much can this gold plating turn into if i do this? a couple grams? more? less? lol thank you guys i been readying through the forum and you guys know your stuff!



5 pounds = 2267.961 g of fingers. 600 grams of closely clipped fingers ball park yields 3 grams in a good batch. So you in theory have between 0 and 11ish grams of gold. If you safely follow the guidance of this site and Laser Steve's Site Videos. 

http://www.goldrecovery.us

Or you can always sell them and not incur the safety gear, chemicals, glassware, torch etc. cost involved.


----------



## dtectr (Jul 6, 2010)

this may be the Lazarus of topics - but:
could the iron contamination be coming fromthe monolithics no one bothers to remove before processing? i thought i remembered from Steve's posts on these that iron was a component & would eventually react with the solution. just a thought. or a 'hiccup', actually. Darn Adult ADHD.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 6, 2010)

I actually encounter good amount of little square sized foils gray-white colour swirling around with foils from pins. I keep foils in small amount of HCl to accumulate before adding Clorox and those foils just dissolved after few days... There was only HCl and small amount of water in jar.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 7, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> glorycloud said:
> 
> 
> > It's the Marlboro 100's that are not the pretty sight. 8)
> ...


Is that a medical opinion, or a guess? (I expect a guess-----unless you worked around asbestos) 

Regardless, stop if you can. Seek help to stop if you can't. You will be amazed at what you've been missing, and I'm sure you'll be able to find something to do with the money you'll save. Smokes, here, are over $6 pack now. :shock: 

Harold (an ex pipe smoker)


----------



## shyknee (Jul 7, 2010)

10 dollars a pack for legal cigarettes
car accident crushed my lungs and it forced me to stop 2 years ago now
all the x-rays showed no cancer and still clean so i looked at it as a second chance even thou i still have other problems from the accident.
What I am trying to say is it is never to late to quit , every thing tastes so much better and I don't stink anymore


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 7, 2010)

shyknee said:


> 10 dollars a pack for legal cigarettes
> car accident crushed my lungs and it forced me to stop 2 years ago now
> all the x-rays showed no cancer and still clean so i looked at it as a second chance even thou i still have other problems from the accident.[What I am trying to say is it is never to late to quit /quote]
> Very sorry to hear of the crash, but so pleased to hear you stopped. I extend to you my sincere congratulations. As you suggest, you still have a shot at health, and it improves with passing time.
> ...


'
That's the one thing that smokers don't realize. Especially if they are heavy smokers. Frankly, I can't stand to be around them. Much rather smell a cigar, truth be known. Or a pipe. 8) Cigarette smokers, to me, smell worse than a stinky outhouse. 

Harold


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 7, 2010)

Harold_V said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > glorycloud said:
> ...



Good god what made you dig this up Harold.  

But I agree with you 100% on the quitting the smoking. But here is a rainbow of hope at the time I posted that response I was having one of the hardest times breathing and was really concerned about it. Anywy it was the start of summer and grass cutting. I got a virus or something that agrivated my breating problem on top of everything. Breathing was kind of like adema from clorine inhalation, You got to experience it to know how bad that can be. Any way I have someone that works at wall mart and they got hold of me some stuff that cleared me up for a while. Once the medication was gone a few weeks later the problem arose again so at least I know it is treatable. I hate going to doctors so maye some day the wife will drag me in and make me go get fixed up. In the mean time yes I hope one day to get the courage to stop for good.  

The opinion was more of an observation because my Dad and my uncle have or had bad breathing problems and I followed in the same footsteps as they have but started at a much earlier age(my dad passes away in 2007 not from breathing problems but complication of a broken back). 

Harold you ask about contact with asbestos. Yes I have worked around it. I started in the trades (electrical & HVAC) around 68-70. Crawling in attics insulating duct work and all other forms of construction. I started doing plumbing work around 82(don't even get me started on all the piping I have worked on that had asbestos. The school cafateria I ate in was a dome type building with open walls and asbestos blown on the whole structure.

Training in the medical field. Well not much. Whatever 7-9 years of learning in scouts, 4 years in ROTC, umpteen years in the construction field will teach you. And some hard earned lessons. I have seen and followed closely what lupus had done to both my sisters and the medications they were given and how it effected them. My mom heart problems and diabeties complications you name it and it went wrong with her, only thing that didn't happen is she didn't loose any limbs. My dad heart problems and other health issues but he was tough and neer let on that there was any problem. Not to mention other family and friends. Records were kept of these episodes and me and my dad discussed them on a regular basis so we would be informed and know the correct questions to ask and when to put pressure on someone to get something dome. So yes I will say I have a little bit of understanding of medicine and the medical field, a little more than the average individual.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 7, 2010)

I trust you understand my comments were not being critical of you, but intended to show my concern. 
If memory serves, those that have been exposed to asbestos have a much higher incidence of cancer, exacerbated by smoking. Given your family background, I'd suggest you seek help in stopping---not tomorrow, but immediately. 

By the way, about the time the asbestos issue was the rage, I stopped by what used to be a Johns-Manville outlet. One guy left from a crew, all dead from asbestos, and he was ill. 
I have machined the stuff, and still have some asbestos products. Wonderful stuff if you don't have to breath the fine dust. That's what is so damaging, by the way. Tiny particles that are hardly visible. I'm sure you know that, though. 

I've been lucky in that I have never been held captive by smoking---although some of my functions gave rise to me reaching for my pipe almost automatically. That was often the case if I stood at my milling machine. 

A bleeding ulcer got me off my pipe in the mid 80's. The psychological addiction was likely stronger than the physiological addiction, partly because pipe smokers (real pipe smokers, not those that shift from cig's to a pipe in an effort to convince themselves they're cutting back) don't generally inhale. 

It has taken years for my love affair with my pipes to dwindle. They were very much a companion, one that kept my hand warm in the winter, and fit well when I was sipping a scotch and water, listening to Brubeck. Quitting, however, has had its own rewards. Still have all of my pipes, which I peek at occasionally. Even some 15 year old Flying Dutchman tobacco! 

Be well,

Harold


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 7, 2010)

I didn't take it as you being critical. 

I am a firm believer that cancer has to do with heredity. And cancer does not run in our family.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 7, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> I didn't take it as you being critical.
> 
> I am a firm believer that cancer has to do with heredity. And cancer does not run in our family.


Lucky man!
It didn't run in my family, either, but my father died of cancer of the colon, and I have had several pre-cancerous polyps removed. I keep a close watch on myself in that regard. 

Probably more than enough of this off topic discussion, at least on my behalf. Glad to hear you're OK. 

Harold


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 8, 2010)

Harold_V said:


> Smokes, here, are over $6 pack now. :shock:
> 
> Harold (an ex pipe smoker)




Smokes in my area are $9.25 a pack and in the city $11-$14.00. If the cigs dont kill ya the sticker shock will. Where is the smiley with x's for eyes?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 8, 2010)

goldenchild said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > Smokes, here, are over $6 pack now. :shock:
> ...



I need to buy a truckload and bring them there to sell. Oh yeah I can't they call that smugling.


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 8, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> I need to buy a truckload and bring them there to sell. Oh yeah I can't they call that smugling.



Yup. If the government doesnt get their cut you go to jail. They ban "harmful/dangerous" drugs and keep cigarettes and alcohol legal. What a joke! :x


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 8, 2010)

goldenchild said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I need to buy a truckload and bring them there to sell. Oh yeah I can't they call that smugling.
> ...



Yea now that is just bass ackwards the way it should be.


----------

